# Ba Gua School in Sacramento, California ?



## Golden Harvest (Apr 24, 2010)

Does any one know of a Ba Gua school in or near Sacramento, California? I have no luck in locating any myself. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## blindsage (Apr 26, 2010)

A little google search pulled up the info below, no website, and I'm not sure if it is current.

[FONT=Palatino, AGaramond, Arial]*SACRAMENTO*[/FONT]​[FONT=Palatino, AGaramond, Arial]*Name*[/FONT]​*Robert Nakashima *[FONT=Palatino, AGaramond, Arial]*School*[/FONT]​*Inner Circle Tai Chi *[FONT=Palatino, AGaramond, Arial]*Address*[/FONT]​*Various locations throughout area *[FONT=Palatino, AGaramond, Arial]*Phone*[/FONT]​[FONT=Palatino, AGaramond, Verdana, serif]*916 719 9464*[/FONT][FONT=Palatino, AGaramond, Arial]*Email*[/FONT]​*[FONT=Palatino, AGaramond, Arial]innercircletaichi@hotmail.com (infrequently answered) [/FONT]*[FONT=Palatino, AGaramond, Arial]*Lineage*[/FONT]​*Various including the Kuan Ping Tai Chi branch *[FONT=Palatino, AGaramond, Arial]*Comments*[/FONT]​*A very good teacher and a fine group of peope to work with. Instruction includes Kuan Ping Tai Chi, Xing Yi, Yi Quan and Bagua Zhang. This is an associate school and teaches the Bagua from the Academy's tradition. Call for times and locations... *



I've seen reference on-line to Henry Look and a school possibly calle Tri Internal Martial Arts, but I can't find any current contact info.

I found a Taiji/Xingyi school, you might want to contact them, and if you're really only interested in Bagua, they may be able to point you in the right direction.
http://www.taijiway.com/index.html


Also, it looks like you have plenty of Yang and Chen Taiji in Sacramento, I would recommend maybe contacting a couple more of them and inquiring about who might teach Bagua in the area.


----------



## Golden Harvest (Apr 27, 2010)

Much obliged Blindsage.

I believe both Robert Nakashima and David Bernhardt are students of Henry Look.  They may be the only option at this time.  That being said, does anyone have information on these three individuals in terms of their lineage, knowledge, and teaching ability?  Can anyone recommend them and would you sign up for their Bagua class yourself?  

I am only interested in Bagua.    

Thank you and best regards to all.


----------



## Golden Harvest (May 7, 2010)

I am back again to ask if anyone can recommend some good instuctional Ba Gua videos in English.  This way I can work on the fundamentals until a decent teacher is found.  

My search for a Ba Gua school in or near Sacramento has been a failure.  I can only conclude there are none, which would leave me no choice but to seek out, yes I know, video instructions.  I don't need to be lectured on the cons of video.  Believe me, I would much rather have life instruction any time.   


Thank you all again.


----------

